# starter fuse????



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i have a 2000 3500 ram deisel that keeps poping te 20 amp fuse when i go to start truck... HELP!!!!


----------



## Steve8511 (Nov 28, 2011)

What fuse and in what location, and is this after a long crank? Or is the starter not engaging when you turn the key? 
I've had to fix just about everything on my 2001 so I might have been through this


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

20 amp stater fuse in fuse box under hood. pops just as u tur key foward. truck stated today. parked it and when i whent to restart it it poped.. put in new fues and it started. the other night it poped 5 times before it started..


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Try running it with the steering column tilted all the way down. The ignition harness in these trucks tends to rub though and short out on the steering column a couple inches down from the ignition switch, thus blowing starter and ignition fuses. If it makes a difference you'll know where to look but it's a rather common location to check regardless.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I will give that a try......


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

grab a breaker at the store next time, they are usually next to the fuses....you can reset instead of replace while diagnosing the issue....how old is the starter? If its on its way our it may be pulling too much juice, especially when warm?


----------



## Steve8511 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dubl0Vert;1364958 said:


> grab a breaker at the store next time, they are usually next to the fuses....you can reset instead of replace while diagnosing the issue....how old is the starter? If its on its way our it may be pulling too much juice, especially when warm?


I'm leaning towards this too...
Cummins Starter contacts wear out and cause current but are easy to replace. Battery and battey to starter connections can do weird things too. I'll go look at my truck today and see if there could be anything else that's easy to point out.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, i was wondering if the starter had anything to do with it. It was happening when engine is cold too. i think the starter is oringle......2000.....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The starter can draw all the amp it wishes and it won't blow the starter fuse, because the crank circuit is relayed. Therefore only a faulty starter relay or short in the crank circuit between the ignition switch and relay will blow the fuse. Which is the circuit I touched on in the previous post.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Relay is on starter??? I beleave... wright? Hey im just a carpenter....LOL So can u change just that or still have to change the whole starter? Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The relay is in the PDC under the hood.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya thats right i was thinking selonid is on the starter!!! oops!


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

B&B;1364687 said:


> Try running it with the steering column tilted all the way down. The ignition harness in these trucks tends to rub though and short out on the steering column a couple inches down from the ignition switch, thus blowing starter and ignition fuses. If it makes a difference you'll know where to look but it's a rather common location to check regardless.


I was at the truck today, (it's not my everyday truck) and was poking around, It does'nt have tilt wheel....


----------



## Steve8511 (Nov 28, 2011)

vmj;1364947 said:


> I will give that a try......


The contacts "in the starter" are probably worn out so now would be as good as any time to change them. It's like 25 dollars.

I did some checking and some posts on the diesel site say that a bad lift pump can do this too? Do you have a old or original lift pump or do you know what pressure your running?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks But now u got me!!!! Havnt a clue!! lol


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Does the fuse pop in the run position or crank??? Perhaps the issue is not related to starting.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

in crank..


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Somewhere in the electricial starting circut there is a going to ground condition. I would start with the basics and remove tall the wires going to the starter. With them removed and away from any metal hit the key with a fresh fuse. Still pops the move up the wiring. 

A elecricial diagram would greatly help your issue. Basiclly, look at the circut and rule each element out.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

There's only is two circuits the make up the actual crank circuit that are hot in the crank position between the ignition and the starter solenoid so it isn't too tough to track down. The yellow from the ignition switch (that changes to a yellow/red on it's way to the starter relay) and then a brown from the relay down to the starter solenoid. 

The circuit between the ignition and relay is simple to test for a short. Simply remove the relay and hold the key in the crank position. If it still blows the crank fuse then you know the short is in that circuit.


----------

